# Garmin Forerunner



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking at getting a Garmin forerunner and wondered what peoples views were on ease of use, reliability, battery life etc.

I will be using it mainly for pool and opening water swimming.

Thanks


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I use the Garmin Forerunner 10 for running. I used to use my iPhone but as I started doing more events I thought I'd get a dedicated device. I went for the base model as I didn't think I'd need all the features. Had it 2 years and never skipped a beat. Wish I'd gone for the wireless version as I have to plug it in to a computer to upload data to Strava.

Not sure what Garmin would be like for swimming but a few mates use various models of it for running/cycling and I've not heard a complaint.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Arvi

I took the plunge and went for the Garmin 735xt.

Will let you know how I get on with it :thumb:


----------

